# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Utrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Julius Gezondheidscentrum Terwijde, Huisartsen, Utrecht

Adres: Emile Hullebroeckstraat 60, Utrecht

Website: www.lrjg.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

